# Please post pics of your splitter in action...



## Strattz

Please post pics of your splitter in action.... I would like to see other peoples ideas when it comes to homemade wood splitters or manufactured ones as well. 

I designed and built this one myself with some help from a friend in my shop in 2008. It does the job but is very large and heavy. Built it for feeding my outside wood boiler with oversized logs. The max. opening between push plate and wedge is 42 inches. The cross wedge is 24"x24" and the beam is a 5/8 inch thick 8"x8" and is 13.5 feet long. It has a 16hp engine with electric start, 22 gallon 2 stage pump and a ram off of a BIG TRUCK!!! The hoist is a 12 volt Warn winch. It has a deep cycle battery to run the hoist. I Just drew it up on paper and spents a lot of long nights in the shop...


----------



## Strattz

*Some more pictures of the Beast...*


----------



## Pulp Friction

That's beautiful!!! I like how you can suspend/center the logs anywhere on the wedge you want. The push plate looks a little thin though. Do you split them down smaller on a conventional splitter or perform it all on this one?


----------



## 1harlowr

Pulp Friction said:


> Do you split them down smaller on a conventional splitter or perform it all on this one?



He has an OWB. I doubt he'd want to split into small pieces. 
Any splitter than need support legs is great.


----------



## STLfirewood

Looks great. Did you get paid by PBR for advertising? That is what i call a purpose built splitter. It's not for everyone but it looks like it fits your needs perfect. Nice job.

Scott


----------



## Diesel Pro

I went with a 3 point unit for convenience, efficiency, and compact. My 4 way wedge is removeable and I can lower the splitter down almost flat on the ground to roll large stuff on and then lift to a decent non stooping height. I added a weight bracket to hang weights for traction and balance. The forks you will see come into play later.


----------



## Marc

Yeech. PBR. C'mon man, you're from Wisconsin. How about showing New Glarus Brewing a little love?? They make beer too, but with taste 

Edit: I do English good.


----------



## Diesel Pro

I'm the one behind the camera here. Splitter can go down just a hair lower depending on how I adjust the hitch.


----------



## blades

Where did you get those monster tongs?


----------



## giXXer

Here is the small horizontal splitter, "Mr. Ugly." 1972 tecumseh 8hp, old farm hydraulic pump (no idea on the specs), 1960's metal paint can for hyd. res., built out of very old railroad steel with a model T axle and gm fiero spare tires. The cylinder is the newest part on the antique. Works really well for easy to split straight stuff and the cylinder moves fast. It does have a hard time with stringy wood, knots, and large crotches. I don't usually split wood in the house garage (it doesn't have a muffler on it), but it was a blizzard outside on this particular day and I had just repaired the splitter and wanted to test it before putting it in storage.


----------



## giXXer

The Swisher I use vertically, typically for larger, knotty, crotchy pieces. It has a 12.5 hp briggs with 5" diameter cylinder. It is advertised at 34 tons, but I think that is wishfull thinking. Still, I have yet to run into anything that it won't split.


----------



## giXXer

And, my favorite! The easiest to maintain!






P.S. It's somewhat difficult to take the picture while the splitter is in action when there is only one of me! Sorry.


----------



## Strattz

*The push plate is 1 inch thick and is bent (good eye)........*



Pulp Friction said:


> That's beautiful!!! I like how you can suspend/center the logs anywhere on the wedge you want. The push plate looks a little thin though. Do you split them down smaller on a conventional splitter or perform it all on this one?



The push plate is 1 inch thick and is bent (good eye)........I should of used 1.25" steel like what is backing the cross wedge, or welded gussets back to the pin eyelets. The pin eyelets are 1.5 inches thick and bored 15 thousands over 3 inches. I will never break the 3 inch pins!!!

No I do not split them down any farther......I split them so I can lift them and no smaller!!


----------



## Strattz

blades said:


> Where did you get those monster tongs?




Tongs came from Northern Tool.....


http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...=mode+matchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## Strattz

giXXer said:


> And, my favorite! The easiest to maintain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's somewhat difficult to take the picture while the splitter is in action when there is only one of me! Sorry.



My favorite as well, but was having trouble splitting firewood 3.5 feet long!!


----------



## johnha

Hey Strattz, that's a real nice setup but with all the money you save on buying heat and a store bought splitter, how come you're drinking Pabst? 

~~~


----------



## tdb

*Mine*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZVIwp-F1nM


----------



## Dalmatian90

Pabst.

What you drink when the Northern Hydraulics bill comes due.


----------



## Strattz

Dalmatian90 said:


> Pabst.
> 
> What you drink when the Northern Hydraulics bill comes due.




No Kidding on the Northern Tool bill!!!

I drink Icehouse mostly but also Pabst, Old Milwaukee, Hamms, Old Style, Point, Leinenkugels, and I like Mirco Brews as well.....

I will not drink girl beer....You know Bud Light, Coors Light......64 and all the tasteless ultra lite crap...


----------



## Suz

Strattz said:


>



I'm going to recommend that you try putting the tips of the lifting tongs on the ends of the round rather than trying to dig into the bark and most likely tear out at the worse time. I found it works a lot better for us to dig the tips into the solid ends.


----------



## Strattz

Suz said:


> I'm going to recommend that you try putting the tips of the lifting tongs on the ends of the round rather than trying to dig into the bark and most likely tear out at the worse time. I found it works a lot better for us to dig the tips into the solid ends.



The tongs will not open that far. I cut my firewood 40-42 inches long.


----------



## mhyme71

*good beer*

Pabst is good american beer. Red White and Blue right on the label. No norwegian owned king of american beer bullcrap at my house!!


----------



## Suz

Strattz said:


> The tongs will not open that far. I cut my firewood 40-42 inches long.


I guess I realized that after I took another look at some of your pictures.
What sized winch are you using on your lift? I've got a 3000# on mine which I bought used and I think it is a little "over rated", or tired, because it struggles with some of those big hunks.


----------



## johnha

mhyme71 said:


> Pabst is good american beer.



I honestly don't know how you can put the word GOOD in that sentence.


----------



## Strattz

mhyme71 said:


> Pabst is good american beer. Red White and Blue right on the label. No norwegian owned king of american beer bullcrap at my house!!



I Agree 100%.... Good American Beer!!!! Bud sucks...


----------



## Marc

johnha said:


> I honestly don't know how you can put the word GOOD in that sentence.



Because it's a family site?

Real beer doesn't have rice in it. S'all I gotta say.


----------



## giXXer

Strattz said:


> My favorite as well, but was having trouble splitting firewood 3.5 feet long!!



I agree completely. The 16 incher's aren't too bad to bust up. Some of the larger rounds that I run into end up getting cut 5-8 inches thick so I can still move them by hand and end up being pretty easy and fun to split. Unfortunately I end up with small chunks that are impossible to stack neatly.


----------



## Deereman76

leadarrows said:


> Well I am a recent convert to all wood heat. This will be my second year. I don't sell firewood as of yet anyway so all I need is for personal use. My son dose a lot of the work and this is a splitter he got at a farm auction for $300.
> 
> All we care about right now is enough for this winter. I do feel lucky we have such a nice area to work in. One of my granddads old tractors is perfect for this job.




Did you convert your Control Valve for Closed Center operation? That tractor looks like a model that would have Closed Center Hydraulic system..... If you switch the valve to closed center, it Will work MUCH better. 

What Model Tractor is it? I can tell from that what hydraulic system it has....


----------



## beerman6

Strattz said:


> The tongs will not open that far. I cut my firewood 40-42 inches long.



Do you have any bearings in the hoists vertical upright or is it just a good fit with a bunch of grease?

I see it swivels.


----------



## gandrimp

leadarrows said:


> 1964.. 1020
> Please explain closed center. I have mechanical experience but my Hyd knowledge is limited.



Closed center blocks the oil flow when in nuetral position at the valve which inturn nuetralizes the hydraulic pump. The 1020 does appear to be a closed center system. If useing the wrong valve (dont freak out just yet) the closed center hydraulic system cant flow enough oil to keep up with an open center system valve. To check your valve on the splitter, there should be a plug around where your hoses go in or out of the valve, if its a closed center valve it will have CC stamped in it. Hope this helps some.


----------



## gandrimp

leadarrows said:


> Going out to look at it now. Could this be why the lever I activate the hyd with keeps shutting off? brb



Possibly. You may need to bungie the handle to keep it in position.


----------



## gandrimp

In the last picture the one of the splitter. The big 90 degree fitting on the side of the control valve.Right in frontof that fitting theres a plug its shinier that the rest. Look on it for the CC.


----------



## unclemoustache

What I want to know is how the OP managed to get 8 pictures into one post????


----------



## Strattz

beerman6 said:


> Do you have any bearings in the hoists vertical upright or is it just a good fit with a bunch of grease?
> 
> I see it swivels.




Just a nice fit with a bunch of grease. It works great, but will freeze up if you get a bunch of rain before the cold. I just bring it in the shop to thaw...


----------



## Strattz

unclemoustache said:


> What I want to know is how the OP managed to get 8 pictures into one post????


 


8 is the max...


----------



## Deereman76

Certainly a Closed Center Tractor. 

I want you to look at the tractors Transmission Filter Housing. (Under your right foot, bolts up to the bottom of the trasmission case, 3/4" wrench required) Most of these housings have a threaded port on them. Is there a hydraulic hose running to the port?

If yes, then you should be able to run an open center valve without hurting the tractor. If no, then after running it for a short time, the cylinder can start "Jumping" this is really the main pump running out of oil, and is very hard on the pump. 

Anyway, it is aClosed Center tractor, and you should switch the valve over anyway. "Most" Splitter valves, the "outlet" from the splitter valve is 3/4 inch pipe threads. If you take the Hose off, and the Fitting out, you will see either A) a Pipe plug, or B) a threaded hole that might take a 1/2 " pipe plug. 
If A, you are already set up for Closed center, rock on. If B, then put a pipe plug in it, then you are set! It is that easy! 


Also, Here is some technical Info on the tractor.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/6/65-john-deere-1020.html


----------



## Iron Mike

Marc said:


> Because it's a family site?
> 
> Real beer doesn't have rice in it. S'all I gotta say.



Real beer is brewed at home. New Glarus brew is good, but I like my red rya ale better!


----------



## beerman6

Strattz said:


> Just a nice fit with a bunch of greese. It works great, but will freeze up if you get a bunch of rain before the cold. I just bring it in the shop to thaw...


 Awesome,thanks.

I have one of those Harbor Freight pick-up bed cranes mounted to the tongue of my trailer and it works great for getting to wood out of the trailer to the splitter,but I need one by the splitting area for wood that dont arrive via my trailer.


----------



## gandrimp

Deereman may be on to somethin, but I know nothing about that style of valve.


----------



## Deereman76

leadarrows said:


> I will get a chance later today to take another look but I think you may be right because I have been having some issues with the cyl jumping. I got it to stop by increasing the RPM a little but I don't want to harm my tractor so I will stick with this until I am sure what is needed to get this right.
> Thanks again....looks like you may have saved me a problem.




Good! That Cylinder Jumping is really bad for your pump. Another Cheap & Easy fix would be to Plumb the return from the Splitter into the Hydraulic Filter Cover(assuming you have a port there) This will dump all the return oil into the Charge Circuit, solving the Jumping Problem. You may have to do that anyway if you do Intense Splitting. 

Here is What the Filter cover looks like:
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...raulic+Filter+Cover&_sacat=See-All-Categories

This one has no Port on it, I have no Idea if yours will, or not. 

But first things first, get the Valve rigged up for Closed Center, that will do more good than anything.


----------



## Strattz

*Before it was cool?????*

Before it was cool????? 
It is not cool and never will be cool........


----------



## Strattz

leadarrows said:


> You don't think it is cool to be against the American hater? So how long have you hated America?
> If you don't think it is cool then you don't understand what obummer is all about and for that discussion we need to go to the political forums. I will go and get one started. See you there?




"So how long have you hated America?" 
W.T.F..... you don't even know me..... Wow!!! You have know idea how retarded that sounds!! You think it all right to insult people that you don't even know?
Just go away.... this is a forum for woodsman's not for you to spew you political nonsense.....

I would never shove my personal political beliefs in someone else's face, it is just wrong, especially in a ArboristSite forum... I may be just as critical of the President as you, but I have tact.... If you had any you would understand what I am talking about!! Nobody here want to see your big banners on your messages... now lets talk about firewood!!


----------



## Trzebs13

Diesel Pro said:


> I'm the one behind the camera here. Splitter can go down just a hair lower depending on how I adjust the hitch.



Ummm are those pluming quote's in you pocket?


----------



## 4seasons

*Back to topic now*

Rather than showing my splitter busting simple straight grained wood my splitter is taking a big oak crotch head on.




3-4 blows later


----------



## Strattz

*Out behind the wood shed.....*

The older I get, the more I think that there has got to be something said for fathers that take there young growing boys out behind the wood shed and teach them a little something called respect... Thanks Dad.... 

The more I use the Internet, the more I realize that other Fathers have not done the same with there own boys...


----------



## Iron Mike

Strattz said:


> The older I get, the more I think that there has got to be something said for fathers that take there young growing boys out behind the wood shed and teach them a little something called respect... Thanks Dad....
> 
> The more I use the Internet, the more I realize that other Fathers have not done the same with there own boys...



Looks like you need to make a visit back home ya hypocrite.


----------



## Marc

Iron Mike said:


> Real beer is brewed at home. New Glarus brew is good, but I like my red rya ale better!



This, I can agree on.

Anytime you're out this way I'll have plenty of my Black Tavern Stout on the ready!


----------



## johncinco

So back to the big Splitter, do you get many logs stuck against the beam? I see your horizontal wedge has a cutting edge that goes both up and down. I have found that most successful 4 way wedges only go up, with one cutting edge. I had a couple ones built, and the worst thing was getting wood stuck between the wedge and the bed. Had to grind off 1/2 cutting edge to make it work.


----------



## Strattz

johncinco said:


> So back to the big Splitter, do you get many logs stuck against the beam? I see your horizontal wedge has a cutting edge that goes both up and down. I have found that most successful 4 way wedges only go up, with one cutting edge. I had a couple ones built, and the worst thing was getting wood stuck between the wedge and the bed. Had to grind off 1/2 cutting edge to make it work.





Sorry about that......Yes lets get back to talking about woodsplitters.

Yes you are correct....I can see that you have been around this stuff awhile. I use the hoist to create the clearance that I need between the bottom of the horizontal wedge and the top of the beam. It has to hang in the air off the hoist or you will have it so stuck that somebody might mistake you as a Chainsaw carver.... carving out a bear, a not somebody splitting firewood!! I saying that I will so stuck you will have to cut it out with a saw. If I did not have the hoist I would need a single direction cutter on the horizontal wedge and face it upwards. It still would rob a lot of the hydraulic power (friction)but I don't think it would get stuck.

I would like to build another one with the wedge on its own ram and have the wedge move up and down and also have it float. I would also have a small hydraulic jammer on it instead of a electric hoist. This was my 1st attempt at building a woodsplitter. It works good.... but the gears are spinning in my head for model #2


----------



## Strattz

*New Glarus*



Marc said:


> Yeech. PBR. C'mon man, you're from Wisconsin. How about showing New Glarus Brewing a little love?? They make beer too, but with taste
> 
> Edit: I do English good.



PBR is good woodsplitting beer, but if your going to sit down and enjoy a great beer with great friends, New Glarus is the right beer.

I do drink my far share of Spotted Cow.... If you want some other great Wisconsin Beer, try some Potosi.

http://www.potosibrewery.com/

Or 

Point Special Beer

http://pointbeer.com/point/


----------



## Strattz

Strattz said:


> PBR is good woodsplitting beer, but if your going to sit down and enjoy a great beer with great friends, New Glarus is the right beer.
> 
> I do drink my far share of Spotted Cow.... If you want some other great Wisconsin Beer, try some Potosi.
> 
> http://www.potosibrewery.com/
> 
> Or
> 
> Point Special Beer
> 
> http://pointbeer.com/point/



I love America.....


----------



## pws

hi all newbie here, here's some pics of my splitters


----------



## pws

a few more


----------



## beerman6

WELCOME!

That 1st one is interesting.


----------



## linebergert

heres one


----------



## England14

linebergert said:


> heres one








Thats one hell of log lift you got there!


----------



## A100HVA

me and my son


----------



## gandrimp

A100HVA said:


> me and my son



Theres a chance you have a problem here.


----------



## Lancelwh

mhyme71 said:


> Pabst is good american beer. Red White and Blue right on the label. No norwegian owned king of american beer bullcrap at my house!!



:agree2:I love PBR-it's great beer and it's all I drink. Full flavored, fully leaded, unlike that Bud Lite...which is just unleaded squirrel piss.


----------



## Jaberwky

*Not mine but still...*

A loaner I get to use every fall. Faver Rex Junior 35t, modified with extensions on the ram plate and wedge. I can get up to 40" long and the biggest round I think was a good foot higher than the top of the wedge. It's a fun tool to use and I'd sure like to own one.


----------



## johncinco

Wow PWS that is one impressive splitter. I think that is the second self propeled splitter I have seen on here. Was it an old jeep or what? Pretty cool!


----------



## pws

johncinco said:


> Wow PWS that is one impressive splitter. I think that is the second self propeled splitter I have seen on here. Was it an old jeep or what? Pretty cool!



the chassis is an old 1 ton dumper ,i wanted a splitter to process small logs up to 8". I was going to make it trailer mounted but as i had this chassis in the yard i ended up with what you see in the pics
next is a small conveyor 
ped


----------



## Wife'nHubby

How about a 1970's Didier still doing the job with Oak?







23-1/2" diameter, 20" long

Shari


----------



## forcedintoit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPfD-DAqto4


----------



## Ambull

Marc said:


> This, I can agree on.
> 
> Anytime you're out this way I'll have plenty of my Black Tavern Stout on the ready!



Sounds good. I have a Guinness setup on tap right now. If your home made stout is better than Guinness, I would swing by even if I'm not out your way.


----------



## cantoo

wife and hubby, we used to own a retirement home, I recognize your block lifter. I have 2 of them in my barn, I might have to rethink some uses for them. I used to have an electric one too but gave it away a few years ago.


----------



## linebergert

England14 said:


> Thats one hell of log lift you got there!



yes it is works great


----------



## Suz

It seems like when splitters are shown working many of the pictures are of straight grained, 18 inch x 18 inch pieces of nice wood.
How about this "ugly stick" that we busted up last weekend.

When we lifted this chunk of :censored: it almost tipped the splitter over because one of the jacks sunk in the ground.


----------



## Greenthorn

.




.




.




.


----------



## Strattz

Lancelwh said:


> :agree2:I love PBR-it's great beer and it's all I drink. Full flavored, fully leaded, unlike that Bud Lite...which is just unleaded squirrel piss.



I agree 100%.....


----------



## ziggo_2

*Not to bring up an old post but had to share*

I never heard of PBR till I bought my acreage 5+ yrs ago....this was here when i moved in, thought you guys would like it.View attachment 219703


----------

